# fuller muscles



## pureplaya616 (Feb 4, 2003)

I know that you can manipulate eating for different effects on how your muscles are portrayed.  More ripped or fuller.  I was wondering if anyone knew which foods cause what effects.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

You can try carb depleting and carb loading.  What is your bf%?  If you aren't at a low enough % you may come off just looking bloated.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2003)

creatine will help with muscle fullness, it increases intra-muscular water retention.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2003)

Synthol works great also 
(joking)


----------



## askjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

Carbs will make your muscle feel fuller.  When you eat carbs it pulls water is pulled into the muscle along with it.  This will give you that "pumped" feeling.  You'll get even better results if you restrict your carbohydrate intake somewhat before taking in a lot.  Basically it makes your muscles act like a sponge.

Askjoe


----------



## Revenant (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> creatine will help with muscle fullness, it increases intra-muscular water retention.



It's supposed to also make them look "softer" though, isn't it? I'm not sure. I haven't noticed too much difference in appearance since I started it.


----------

